# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: موتور بازی FPS منبع باز

## jeson_park

سلام
خیلی وقت بود می خواستم برا یه بار هم که شده کمی رو ساخت بازی سه بعدی FPS کار کنم
دنبال یه موتور سه بعدی منبع باز برای شروع می گردم
خواستم دوستان راهنمایی کنن  ، موتور Quake engine خوبه؟؟

----------


## sajjadd9

سلام

اینی که گفتی بازیه

----------

